# Meerforellenfänge im August



## Flala - Flifi (5. August 2008)

Moin!

Da offenbar am Wasser einiges los ist, eröffnen wir doch mal den August-Mefo-Trööt!

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg, stramme Schnüre und unvergessliche Erlebnisse!#6

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Und wieder die erste Fangmeldung von mir... :m
Am Wochenende waren Gunnar und ich wieder auf Fehmarn. Samstag hatte ich dann ein Date mit einer 49er Forelle. Als ich sie im Kescher hatte, konnte man sehen, dass diese ziemlich dick ist. Leider gibt es diesmal aber kein Foto. Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder ein paar Wochen warten bis ich Gunnar das nächste mal abzocken kann 
Er ist aber auch nicht ganz leer nach Hause gegangen. 2 kleine Untermaßige haben Sonntag bei ihm gebissen. Die durften aber wieder schwimmen.
Genauso wie ich fast, als ein paar Wellen, über die ich nicht mehr rüber gucken konnte, auf mich zu kamen. Einige haben mich ziemlich heftig erwischt, so dass ich von oben bis unten naß war. Wäre Gunnar nicht schnell gekommen, hätte mich die nächste Welle weggerissen. Aber es ist ja alles gut gegangen.


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Herzlich Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m


Aber ...



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> Wäre Gunnar nicht schnell gekommen, hätte mich die nächste Welle weggerissen. Aber es ist ja alles gut gegangen.



was zum Teufel habt ihr im Wasser - vom Angeln abgesehn - noch gemacht |kopfkrat:q:q

Ich sag dazu nur

TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


mit besorgten Grüßen,

Georg


----------



## Tewi (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

von mir auch ein dickes petri.
aber immer schön aufpassen beim angeln....


----------



## der_Jig (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Meine Güte! 

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem "Sommerdate"! 

Aber ansonsten fällt mir zu manchen Einträgen nicht mehr allzu viel ein?
Dachte eigentlich, dass wir Mefo-Angler nicht unbedingt so abstumpfen und jedes Wort, was irgendwie anders ausgelegt werden kann, auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden muss.

Finde das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich affig, aber egal! Hoffe, dass hier bald mal wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen oder Berichte auftauchen und ich auch was zu verkünden habe.


----------



## saeboe (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Petri  zur 49er auch von mir. 

Bin eben vom Wasser zurück. Der Weststurm von gestern hatte es wirklich in sich. 
Bin voller Hoffnung  heute Nacht an die Westseite gefahren. 
Als ich um 2.30 Uhr am Wasser ankam hörte ich die Wellen schon auf dem Parkplatz. 

Hochwasser und alles voller Kraut. Soooon Ärger. Dafür ist man so früh aufgestanden. 
Laut Vorhersage sollte der Wind aber nachlassen und auf Südwest drehen. 
Also erstmal Käffchen trinken und halbe Stunde Fußmarsch. 

Um 4.30 dann das erste mal die Fliege baden. Alles trübe und extrem rutschig. 
Aber ich sollte nicht der Einzige verrückte in dieser Nacht gewesen sein. 
Ein anderer Angler gesellte sich zu mir und wir teilten uns das Riff.
Ob das Wasser in 20 Meter vom Ufer auch noch so trübe ist? 

Ich glaube es dauerte etwa 20 Minuten und wir hatten die Antwort. 
Mein Angelnachbar meldete Kontakt. Ergebnis. Gute 50 cm und Kugelrund

Meine Chance hatte ich 10 Minuten später. Eine Grundelimitation verleitete den Fisch zum Biss. Leider kein so großes Exemplar wie mein Nachbar. Vielleicht war sie eben maßig, 
daher schenkte ich Ihr die Freiheit und verzichtete auf das Foto.

Gegen 7.30 war das Wasser fast wieder klar und die Wellen legten sich auch. 
Bisse hatten wir dann leider keine mehr. 

So leg mich jetzt in die Falle. Die nächste Nacht kommt bestimmt.......


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

@ Jig: ich finde auch, dass es eigentlich ein ganz normaler Satz ist, in dem man nicht wirklich was anderes lesen könnte. Da ich mit einem Satz, der noch zweideutiger ist auch nicht viele Stimmen bekommen habe, wird dieser wohl noch weniger Stimmen bekommen. Also geb ich dir bei diesem Satz Recht.


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

@ Teufelchen: Also meine Stimme bekommst Du auf jeden Fall.
Und dazu dickes Petri zur Mefo.
@ der Jig: Mann bist Du aber vernünftig.. bewundernswert |bigeyes
..ich versteh´s als Joke und so war´s bestimmt gemeint.
Ich hab mir bei den Postings einen gegrinst.. und mich unterhalten. Wäre schön, wenn andere unser Dasein im Board auch so entspannt sähen.

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

He, he - mal gaaanz ruhig #h

Das war als kleiner Scherz gemeint. Das nicht jeder den gleichen Humor hat, ist mir bewusst. Wem's nicht gefällt, schaut in den OT Bereich :m


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

petri heil :vik:ihr beiden da hast du gunnar schön abgeledert :q will der eigentlich mit dir noch angeln gehen :q wenn du ihn immer platt machst :q
bis morgen lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Herzlich Glückwunsch und Petri Heil :m
> 
> 
> Aber ...
> ...





Pfui Deifi !!!!:q:q:q


...Und das beim Mefoangeln, tss tss tsss....


Schliesse mich der Sirene an Muahahahahahhhaaaaa.....


Ach ja, auch von mir noch Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

...aber wo Ihrs ja alle so schön krachen lasst im August hatte ich mir gedacht, machste Dich auch mal auf den Weg, mit schwarzem Wobbler und Beifänger bewaffnet an die "Geburtsstätte des Deutschen Meerforellenangelns", um ein paar der nächtlichen Silberfische zu erhaschen...gesagt, getan.

Bei meiner Ankunft noch im hellen fiel mir auf, dass ich mit meiner Wathose zwischen all den bronzenen Urlaubern im String Tanga ziemlich dämlich aussah. Da half auch der schicke auf dem Rücken im Watgürtel steckende Mefokescher nichts, der einen doch wenigstens ein wenig von den Bierdosenverhaftenden Wurmbadern angrenzt. Seis drum, ab der Treppe wurd es dann ruhiger und auf der Sandbank dann eh.

Zu meiner Freude sah ich gleich verdächtig viel Fischaktivität um mich herum, und fokusiert wie ich nun mal auf ein paar Sommerörrets war, konnte es sich ja nur um einen Schwarm dicker Heringsfresser handeln. Naja, als dan ndie ersten Bisse kamen, war schnell klar, dass ich mich anscheinend noch in Schnäblerhoheitsgewässern befand, da es andauern ruckte und nichts hängenblieb. Erst beim Versuch, im Schumitempo einzuholen hatte ich endlich Fischkontakt, der allerdings meine Grüngrätlingsvermutung bestätigte. das ging dann so weiter, bis ich bei einem besonders dämlichen Wurf meine Black Betty ohne Wirbelkontakt rekordverdächtig weit Richtung Lolland abfeuerte. Also schwarz kupfernen Hansen Flash ran und weitergefischt.

Als es endlich dunkler wurde und die Schnabeltiere sich entweder verkrochen oder bei Dunkelheit schwarze Köder nicht mehr erkennen konnten stellte ich zu meiner Freude fest, dass die Stirnlampe, die ich gerade anschalten wollte, sich nicht auf meiner Stirn, sondern im Auto befand. Na, das konnte ja heiter werden...

So ab zehn setzten dann die Bisse komplett aus, dafür hatte ich mir mittlerweile eine Perücke in die Fireline gezaubert...Sch...e! Wie ich die ohne Lampe nur gegen das Restabendrot wieder lösen konnte, hat mich später die ganze Rückfahrt nach Kiel beschäftigt. Ebenso die Tatsache, dass ich beim Perückenlösen die Spulenkappe verloren und dennoch zwischen den Kieseln wiedergefunden habe. Eigentlich sollte sowas ja ein gutes Omen sein, dachte ich und feuerte wieder Richtung Horizont (Ich Sissi hatte mich ja gegen auflandigen Wind entschieden, weil dann die Blinker so schön weit fliegen, haha...nee, eigentlich hatte ich Schiss vor Kraut und trübem Wasser).

Mittlerweile konnte ich auf die Fische fast treten, die waren im knietiefen Wasser vor mir. Nur an der Rute war komplett tote Hose, also musste es sich immer noch um die Nachtblinden Ossenmarline handeln...Allerdings konnte ich selber den Blinker kaum gegen den Nachthimmel sehen, wie sollen das dann die Fische können. Wer hat eigentlich das Gerücht mit den schwarzen Ködern in die Welt gesetzt. Naja, vielleicht haben die Mefos ja Restlicht. Ich war jedenfalls gedanklich schon bei einer irgendwie gearteten Knicklicht-mit-Drilling am Spiro Montage, leider aber fehlten mir so wichtige Zutaten wie Knicklicht und Taschenlampe...

Mittleweile begann ich mich zu fragen, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis die Krebse die Spitzen von meinen Watschuhen durch hatten, die sie andauernd attakierten, da merkte ich, dass ich mich dem magischen 1000. Wurf näherte, yyyesss!!!! Leider war meine Vorfreude so groß, dass sich erneut das Blinkerle alleine auf den Weg in die grosse weite Welt machte und mit sich alle meine Hoffnung und Motivation auf einen blanken X-Schupper nahm... wer also bislang auf ein Happy End mit Offtopicfree gehofft hatte, der sollte bei Teufelchen und Co. weiterlesen, die Fangen wenigstens... Ich jedoch machte mich auf den Rückweg und grübelte über mögliche taktische Veränderungen bei der nächtlichen sommerlichen Mefopirsch nach...vilelleicht die 4er-Kette?

(Mindestens) Drei Fehler finden sich in diesem Angeltag. Findest Du Sie? Dan n poste Deine Antwort doch bitte bei www.anglerbord.de...


Gruß & Petri Heil,

Reverend Mefo der Schnäblermagnet :g:g:g


----------



## magnus12 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Moin, 

bin zwar selbst Sommer-Anfänger, aber das Ding

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Fliegenfischen/Kuestenfliegen/Leuchtfliege::626.html

hat bei mir funktioniert. In Kiel, am Spiro.Bindet Achim

http://www.serious-flyfishing.de/7.html

dir auch nach. Langsam einkurbeln, nach jedem 3. Wurf kurz anleuchten Vor Hornies biste dabei aber auch nicht sicher, noch nichtmal vor Heringen.  
Die wobbler-nummer bringt es irgendwie nicht, jedenfalls nicht hier in der Umgebung. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Wow - das nenn ich mal 'nen guten Tipp #6

Besten dank dafür, Frank - das wird gleich nachgebastelt


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> Wäre Gunnar nicht schnell gekommen, hätte mich die nächste Welle weggerissen.



Natürlich auch noch ganz offiziell:


----------



## Kuwej (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Super Tip Frank, 

hab von dem Serious-Flyfishing Laden schon viel gehört mich aber noch nie getraut, als nicht Fliegenfischer, hin zu fahren.
Wohin fährst du nach Kiel? Die Ecke kenn ich nun gar nicht!
Ich fahre hauptsächlich nach Behrensdorf oder Weiss.strand.
Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen aber auch keine Zeit um überhaupt mal ans Wasser zu fahren.

Gruß aus Neumünster 

Klaus

Fahre eigentlich und hauptsächlich gerne nach Dänemark hoch.....


----------



## magnus12 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*



> Wohin fährst du nach Kiel?



Hallo Klaus,

sei mir nicht böse, aber mit konkreten Platzhinweisen im Board macht man sich schnell unbeliebt, gerade bei den Leuten die man am häufigsten trifft. Ist daher auch nicht üblich.

Die Plätze auf dieser Site
http://www.cdj-fischer.de/
kenne ich jedenfalls alle...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Kuwej (13. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Ups, konnt ich nicht wissen....

Dank dir trotzdem die Seite ist prima...

Gruss Klaus #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

So, damit hier auch mal wieder wat themenbezogenes steht  erlaube ich mir mal, einen ca. 34cm langen wunderschönen Grönländer zu posten, der mit heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang zwischen all den Hornschnäblern an einen Spöket Stensson ging. Ich habe mich jedenfalls in 3 Jahren an der selben Stelle wieder mit ihm verabredet. Mal sehen, ob Meerforellen vertrauenswürdig sind.

Und obwohl ich natürlich lieber seine schöne Mutti gefangen hätte, freut es mich doch zu sehen, dass es doch auch in unserer Ecke noch ein paar Forellen schaffen, die Zeit in den Aufstiegsbächen zu überstehen und den Hornis die Sprotten streitig zu machen!

Petri Heil und tight Lines,

Felix


----------



## Aalsucher (16. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Glückwunsch Felix,denn geht ja doch noch was.will nächsten Monat das erste mal mit dem Belly an die Küste.Vielleicht geht ja mit den Dorschen schon was.
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## saeboe (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Nach mehreren Versuchen mit nur mäßigem Erfolg kligelte heute Morgen erbarmungslos der Wecker um 2.30 Uhr und RSH weckte mich mit Bon Jovi. 

Während die Kaffemaschiene röchelte machte ich den Windtest. 
Frisch aus Nord würde ich sagen. Also genau auf die Wurfhand.
Hmmmm vielleicht lieber die Zweihand mitnehmen. 

Am Wasser angekommen zeigte mir die Ostsee ihre weißen Zähne(Schaumkronen). Der Vollmond leutete mit aller Kraft und mein Lieblingsstein auf dem Riff, welches ich befischen wollte, schien unerreichbar. Das Wasser war trübe aber fischbar. 

Die erste Stunde verbrachte ich mehr mit Tüddeln als mit fischen. Schließlich habe ich die Zweihand zuletzt vor 1 Jahr in Norwegen in der Hand gehabt. So nach und nach bekam ich aber meinen Rhytmus wieder und Würfe um die 20 Meter gegen den Wind waren drin. 

Der Wind nahm noch etwas zu und die Wellen schaukelten mich von links nach rechts. Jede 10te. Welle klatschte mir in die (F.....) und füllte das Katzenklo(Schnurkorb).

Als der Wind gerade tief Luft holte um mir die nächste Bö ins Gesicht zu pusten sauste mein 9er Schusskopf an die 40 Meter ins Tiefe Wasser. Die Stömung ließ meine braun/Orange Magnus
über das Riff driften. Mit nur kleinen Zupfer hielt ich Kontakt zur Fliege und genau am Übergang vom hellen zum trüben Wasser kam der Biss. #a


Die LPXe bog sich verdächtig und der Fisch stellte sich quer zur Strömung. Nach ein paar Minuten, die mir wie eine Ewigkeit vorkamen, konnte ich die Schönheit an Land befördern. 

Silberblank mit 62 cm. 

Da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen wieder gelohnt.

Leider hatte ich diesmal keine Digicam dabei. Bei meinem letzten Ausflug haben sich Spatziergänger offentsichtlich für den Inhalt meines Rucksacks interessiert als ich im Wasser stand. Ist schon traurig wenn man nur 30 Meter entfernt im Wasser steht.:c

Daher leider nur ein Foto aus der Küche.


----------



## Aalsucher (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kai zu dem super Fisch.Leider hab ich's nicht so mit dem Fliegenfischen,aber vielleicht kommt meine Zeit für Spöket und so ja auch bald......!
Grüße von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## goeddoek (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Moin Kai #h

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil.
Feiner Fisch :m


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

hallo erst mal ein ganz dickes petri heil zur schön heit #6 
das mit den rucksack und die sachen raus klauen das finde ich abslut ne schweinerrei :vlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

hallo leute und guten morgen :q:q mann war das anstreng mal wieder :cum 18 uhr war ich auf Als mit hansen fighter :q um 19 uhr stand ich im wasser :q  
das mit der mefo war der hammer :q ich hatte keine einzige stand aber völlig im fisch über all haben die gejagt aber viele kleine :q hatte viele biße auf der schwarzen cigarre :q das geileste war erst kammen die schweinswale vorbei danach kamm die mond finsternis :vik::vik: das war so geil und um 1 uhr kammen die mefos vorbei :q eine konnten wir verhaften 37cm  lg andre


----------



## sunny (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

@magnus12

Super Sache das mit der Fliege #6. Welche Hakengrösse ist denn dafür empfehlenswert?


----------



## magnus12 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Angegeben ist 10, ich hab aber nur 8er, geht auch. Klein halt und nicht zu schwer.

Ach ja: Drilling!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Drilling an der Fliege? Na so? |bigeyes Ischa man ne sehr spezielle Fliege, denke ich... aber gefällt mir, ist irgendwie überzeigend, nachts was glühendes durchs Wasser streifen zu lassen.

Habe mich jedenfalls heute mal als Bastler versucht, Resultat spottet aber jeglicher Aesthetik und verleitet die Mefos wohl eher zum Lachen...vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal ein Seeskorpion oder so.

TL,

Felix


----------



## saeboe (22. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Schnell noch ab ans Wasser nach der Arbeit und die neue Rute testen. Fängig ist das gute Stück.............................


58 cm und knapp 2 Kilo.:q:q:q


----------



## magnus12 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Glückwunsch, Schöner Fisch!

Warte immer noch auf meine erste ordentliche Fliegenforelle, aber nach div. Aussteigern, Untermassigen, Fehlbissen und einem Abriss in den letzten Wochen hats zumindest mit meinem ersten ordentlichen Sommerfisch geklapppt. :vik:

18er Salty, ganz normal, war noch nichtmal Dunkel. Man muß halt nur losgehen, die alte Leier...

Greetz

Frank


----------



## saeboe (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Glückwunsch Frank !

Schöner Fisch


----------



## xfishbonex (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

petri heil zur deiner mefo #hlg andre


----------



## Maifliege (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Oh je, ihr habts gut und könnt immer, ich hänge hier unten und komme kaum zum Schuss...


----------



## xfishbonex (23. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Oh je, ihr habts gut und könnt immer, ich hänge hier unten und komme kaum zum Schuss...


 :vikAS IST JA WAS FÜR DIE POLIZEI :vik:
TATÜTATA#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Und weil's letztes Wochenende so schön war gab es bei mir heute meinen ersten Doppelpack zu feiern !!!  

Allerdings wieder eine Feier mit Kindersekt, da beide Forellen untermaßig waren und somit wieder schwimmen durften. Da dieses allerdings innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden geschah und ich noch weitere Bisse verzockt habe, musste ich mich ... richtig ... in Dänemark befinden, genauer gesagt auf Als bei Augustenborg. Die richtig grosse Sommermefo bleibt also weiterhin Objekt meiner Begierde, allerdings konnte ich so direkt ein bisschen an meiner Köderführung feilen und habe meine Frühjahrsquote im Sommer (oder nennen wir das liber Frühherbst?) überboten. Wo gibts denn sowas? Ach ja, gefangen mat mal wieder der angebliche Winterköder...verkehrte Welt.

Hey Frank, Glückwunsch zu Deiner Sommermefo!

Ach ja, noch einer für die Boardpolizei: Selbstverständlich habe ich mir vor dem Foto die Hände nass gemacht.

TL,

Felix

:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

ich sag mal trotzdem petri heil :vik:auf ALS sind viele kleine fische 
wir hatten das vergnügen ja auch letzte woche eine 37cm forelle #d
aber schön war es trotzdem lg andre


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Gestern ist mir noch ein Serverabsturz dazwischen gekommen, aber dank der netten Aufpasser entgeht mir sowas natürlich nicht:



Maifliege schrieb:


> Oh je, ihr habts gut und könnt immer, ich hänge hier unten und komme kaum zum Schuss...














Willkommen bei der Boardferkelwahl August... :vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

@ Andre: Jaja, die Alser Untermaßigen... ich habe Ihnen jedenfalls den Weg an die Deutsche Küste erklärt und Ihnen die Winterquartiere Schwentine & Co. schmackhaft gemacht:

@ Ferkelfahnder Honeyball:

Lies mal genau, ich glaube, das war bewusst so geschrieben, um billig in die engere Wahl zum Schweinemeister 2008 zu kommen. Wär ja ein bisschen dünn, oder?


----------



## xfishbonex (31. August 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

hallo Reverend mefo 
wir waren auch auf als von samstag auf sonntag |supergri was soll ich sagen 2 kleine mefos auf fliege haben wir gefangen |supergri und ein hornhecht auf ein grün weißen spöcket #q war trotzdem schön lg andre 
der herbs ist in anmarsch :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im August*

Ja, man zehrt ja irgendwie auch von den untermaßigen, es ist ja immerhin schon die richtige Spezies. Und wenn sie größer und gefärbt gewesen wären, wäre das kulinarische Resultat dasselbe gewesen. Als(o) wat solls...

In diesem Sinne, lass Dir auch den Schnäbler munden, wenns gefällt, und hoffen wir auf ein paar silberblanke Herbstforellen, die das kühlere Wasser nun doch endlich mögen müssten.

...und auch ich werde weiterhin in Smolt City mein Glück versuchen, vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch dort mal eine grössere hin.


----------



## MaikP (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Moin, an alle Mefo-hunter!
Ich bin "neu" hier bei euch "verfolge" euch aber schon eine Weile, hatte aber leider die letze Zeit nichts positives zu
berichten.Hier nun was zum "heiß" machen für alle infizierten.Die Mefos sind da! 54cm Ostseesilber , dick und rund, gefangen am letzten Augusttag, mittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit Garnelenfliege. Der Fisch
war nicht alleine!
Allen viel Erfolg


----------

